# Testosterone therapy, tired of the hormone rollercoaster



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm pretty sure there are other guys here on injected Testosterone, I'm hoping someone will have experience that could help. I know I should just go see the Dr. But the tests are so expensive. I mean if I have an extra test I'll have to give up having a coat this winter. 

So here is the picture: I tested at 325 ( just barely in the "normal" range). So I have to pay for the drugs myself.  I take 1 ml testosterone cypionate <sp> every 2 weeks on a Monday. Well on the Thursday before that the mood swing starts. I just don't care, I'm mean and ornery. By Sunday I'm not fit company for badgers. It takes a few days after the shot to feel normal again. 

Due to one thing and another (pissed off man syndrome mostly) I got off schedule. My last shot was Saturday night. It's Tuesday noon now and I cant concentrate. I'm between I don't care and I'll just go cry in a corner. 

Anyway, now that I'm done complaining, Here is the question. Can't I take a lower dose more often? I know, I'd have to buy more needles. But would it just make the cycle shorter (pissy every week)? 

I swear I was happier being ornery full time. (don't laugh women, I dare ya) This cycle of swinging emotions Sucks!

MN


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Yes. You can halve the dose and do weekly injections. It helps keep the levels more consistent, avoiding some of the mood swings. It may also be safer, as the higher doses may raise your T above safe levels for several days, which could lead to blood clots.


----------



## bbdad (Feb 11, 2013)

First of all, do some education on this stuff...

1 - it doesn't matter how many mL you are injecting. You need to know the concentration. Is your cypionate 100mg/mL, 200 mg/mL, 300mg/mL or 500mg/mL? See the differences. 1mL means nothing without the concentration. I see many guys talk about mL without concentration. That means nothing. It just shows they have no real idea what they are doing.

2 - It is often better to split your dosages to 2x/wk. I inject Mon/Thurs. That just works for me. Pick two days about 3 days apart and make that your schedule.

3 - Get your bloodwork done and stay on top of it. If your insurance doesn't cover, go to privatemdlabs.com and order the work yourself. They often have discount codes for 15% off. Don't let this slide. You need to monitor your hematocrit levels as well as test levels.


----------



## bbdad (Feb 11, 2013)

I just reread your post. 1 shot every 2 weeks is STUPID. Get off of that protocol and find a dr that knows what he is doing with this stuff. You need 1x/week minimum and preferably 2x/week to keep levels very stable.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks for the guidance, I'll look into cheaper lab work.

MN


----------



## Happilymarried25 (Mar 19, 2014)

My husband tested 120 on his t count level, he tried the gel which bumped him to 480 but his Dr said he should be higher and my husband didn't want to do shots because of the swings he had heard about. The Dr recommended hormone pellets. He got 8 put in yesterday. Easy procedure in the office. They dissolve over the course of 6 months and then he gets more put in. They work quickly and you should have no mood swings.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

OK today is day 10 so about 9 and a half days since the last injection. I sat through lunch wondering if there was any point to being married anymore. 
A few days ago I talked to my wife about going off the therapy because the cost of making changes looks scary. She is against, most of the time I am better than before I started. I really shouldn't be making decisions in this state. I'm going to call the doc.


----------



## Lordhavok (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm starting to wonder how reliable the natural enhancements work, everytime I turn on the tv someone has a lawsuit about all the cancer and other side effects of the injections,gels, ect.


----------



## bbdad (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm telling you man, 1 injection every 2 weeks is a recipe for total disaster. You are having major peaks and valleys. I would feel like total hell on your regimen. Are you on an aromatase inhibitor? With your highs, your E2 (estrogen) levels probably get up fairly high at that time. You really need to find a physician that does this every day. It sounds like your doc is not up to speed on current TRT trends.

I've been on TRT close to about 10 years. Maybe a bit less. I can't remember when I even started. It was long before TRT was the "in-thing." I had to do a lot of research on my own as to protocols and such. If you send me a private message, I can give you contact information to the clinic that I use for TRT. They are awesome.


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

T cyp has a half life of 8 days. You doctor is not smart. Doctors know next to nothing about hormones. Weekly shot is best. Every two weeks is cruel.

You total T needs to be 700-900. Free T 20-25. Estrodoil 20-30. Also watch your DHT too. You gotta balance your Hormones. Too little,or too much Estrodoil is also a big risk factor.  Easy to manage though. Same with DHT.

Total T below 550 will do nothing for your health. Heart issue risks go way up below 550

A daily Biodentical T cream from a compounding pharmacy costs like $36 per month.

Search Life Extension Foundation for HRT. Lef.org.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

O K, 
It's been 2 weeks and I've been on half dose every week and I'm much better now. I know I need to get a specialist to get the whole system of hormones balanced. I just can't afford to buy all the tests yet. 
MN


----------



## bbdad (Feb 11, 2013)

privatemdlabs.com You can order any test you want. There is a discount code always on there for like 15% off. Order the female panel. It is cheaper. When you check in they will obviously note you are male and provide the proper reference ranges. Many guys do this.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

I see, I thought that by the time I paid for a whole panel I'd be out of range again. Now why is the female panel cheaper? It's a conspiracy.
MN


----------



## jackskellington (Jan 18, 2011)

I can't imagine getting a shot all the time... I am on testosterone therapy (I was at 200), and I was prescribed Androgel. You just rub it on your upper arm once a day. My metabolism is slow, so I only take a half dosage each day. But what has made the most change in my life is not the therapy - it was losing weight and getting in better shape. Good luck.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi Jack,
I'm working on everything I have the whole syndrome. Weight, testosterone, diabetes, blood pressure. the blood pressure is not so bad. But since I shoot insulin every morning taking the Testosterone that way is no big deal to me. and the price is a lot lower. Anyway I swim a half mile 3 times a week. 
MN


----------

